# Firefox 4. What do you think?



## Mark4_4

i my self think it is very good, a vast improvement on the last and even better than chrome  (although all they've done is taken chrome and sprinkled some Firefox magic on it) :L


----------



## Dngrsone

It is faster than 3.6...

A few new things I like.

Not as customizable as I would like, but it's brand new.


----------



## Shane

I like it,Its fast...and has not crashed yet so....I dont bother with any add-ons,All they do is slow it down imo.


----------



## linkin

I like it. Don't like the default layout with the tabs and hidden menu bar. Could care less for transparency, it's a useless memory waster.


----------



## Motorcharge

Default layout is the only thing I don't like, but at least they gave us option to make it look like normal old firefox.


----------



## Demilich

With default settings, I noticed a vast improvement on my older XP machines, and much less memory being used. Not sure how the new layout is a memory waster as stated above, but w/e. Also runs great on my Windows 7 machine. Got me to switch back from IE9.


----------



## kobaj

I was completely skeptical at first. I thought the tabs at the top would be a chrome ripoff, it would have no app support (like the FF 3.0 launch) and would generally suck.

I was wrong on all accounts -- and am quite pleased by that.

FF4 is amazing in my opinion. It took a bit of tinkering to get the refresh button back on the left hand side of the screen, but everything else I find to be wonderful. The tabs at the top no longer take up space and I (the user) can see more of a webpage at a time. Plus the usual, its faster uses less memory blah blah goodness. 

And HTML5 and other goodies makes it fantastic!


----------



## zombine210

i don't trust software that keeps tabs on how many downloads it gets on the first day. if it's good, the people will come.

having said that, i just downloaded and installed on my work laptop. i really can't tell the difference in speed, i think it really depends on your internet connection and whether you have cache enabled, which i don't.

the default config also put me off, but giving us the option to change it is a good thing, unlike that awful ugly chrome.

the top bar got bigger even with the settings like i use them, so that's another inch or so of web page you lose.

everything else is good, it's the same o' Firefox.

edit: another thing i just noticed - they put the back, forward, refresh, stop & home far away from each other. i like them close together. hopefully there's an option there to fix that.


----------



## Troncoso

uk80glue said:


> Default layout is the only thing I don't like, but at least they gave us option to make it look like normal old firefox.



Same. Since I tried the beta out, the first thing I did when I upgraded was mess with the view options til it was the same as 3.X firefox. Now.....It feels like nothing has changed.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

It's awesome. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Twist86

uk80glue said:


> Default layout is the only thing I don't like, but at least they gave us option to make it look like normal old firefox.



I agree. I wish they made a lite version though or allowed you to "gut it" like a windows OS. They default about:config wont actually disable it so its pointless.


----------



## Hsv_Man

I'm still on 3.6.16 i don't see the need to update yet as it seems a bit early. If there are a few bugs they have to be worked out first before the update is released through the firefox browser.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

There are no bugs afaik. Just some extensions aren't updated yet, but blame the extension's developers for that.


----------



## Dngrsone

There is a bug on the Ubuntu side of things-- the drop-downs don't work correctly after the screen-saver has gone active.  Minimizing the FF window and restoring it seems to remedy the problem.  I'm sure the fix is forthcoming.


----------



## Doctor Varney

I have been using it for a couple of weeks and it seems to be working very nicely.  No complaints as yet.

Dr. V


----------



## bsbgales

*cool*

Is very cool to see the diffrent, i think is a huge inprovement. But there`s a lot of work to do to make it perfect anyway!


----------



## Laquer Head

Another update to an already great browser!

Firefox is great!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

bsbgales said:


> Is very cool to see the diffrent, i think is a huge inprovement. But there`s a lot of work to do to make it perfect anyway!



A lot of work? If it's not perfect, then it's pretty damn well near perfect


----------



## Nanobyte

I loaded it first on my "B" machine to check it out.  A few extensions were not compatible but I found alternatives.  I dislike the bland colour of the icons so loaded the Firefox 3 theme.  A few years back Corel Photopaint went to monochrome pastel blue icons.  They all looked the same.  You had to deliberately look at the icons so you did not click the wrong one. Colour is worth as much as shape.

I run a number of my own scripts to download web pages overnight and I found they all worked fine.  Shortcuts etc same as before.  Ten minutes of re-arranging layout and that was it.  Quite painless.  Seems to work fine.  I don't care about speed as long as it's not slower than 3.


----------



## Rit

Looks like I.E.      Fail...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Twist86 said:


> I agree. I wish they made a lite version though or allowed you to "gut it" like a windows OS. They default about:config wont actually disable it so its pointless.



Um...Firefox SafeMode?



Rit said:


> Looks like I.E.      Fail...



FAIL-you obviously haven't seen it.


----------



## linux992

kobaj said:


> It took a bit of tinkering to get the refresh button back on the left hand side of the screen, but everything else I find to be wonderful.



I would like to know how you did that I'm not really liking the refresh as part of the address bar.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

linux992 said:


> I would like to know how you did that I'm not really liking the refresh as part of the address bar.



Right click the bar, click Customize, and drag the buttons around.


----------



## linux992

Ah thank you nice and easy.


----------



## CraigEvander

Well the loading time bugs me a little...


----------



## AE7

I heard about the improved JavaScript engine in FF4. I found some lag in an AJAX intensive app at work in FF3, so I tested with FF4, this lag is not present with FF4.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CraigEvander said:


> Well the loading time bugs me a little...



WHAT loading time? 
No seriously it loads pretty snappy on my machine and other's I know.


----------



## Calibretto

Loving it so far. I actually switched back from Chrome. There are a lot of features that work better in FF anyway.


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> WHAT loading time?
> No seriously it loads pretty snappy on my machine and other's I know.



Same. It used to freeze for several seconds just after launch, but it's running smoothe as butter now.


----------



## teamhex

Nevakonaza said:


> I like it,Its fast...and has not crashed yet so....I dont bother with any add-ons,All they do is slow it down imo.



You dont bother with add-ons because all they do is slow it down? 
What about an add-on like "adblock plus"? 
One that stops ad's from having to load on every page?


The only thing I dont like about it so far is my add on to give the bookmark bar an extra row doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Nanobyte

teamhex said:


> ..........What about an add-on like "adblock plus"?
> One that stops ad's from having to load on every page?


I use NoScript rather than Adblock.  I don't know how they compare for removing nuisances.  I'm more concerned about all the tracking stuff than the ads.



> The only thing I don't like about it so far is my add on to give the bookmark bar an extra row doesn't work anymore.


I don't have to use my bookmarks very much.  My home page (self-written) is on my PC so it opens instantly and all my common links (about 30 of them) are on that home page.  A new tab opens with the home page (add-on) so I get my common links right there, every time.


----------



## FrillyBits

*FireFox 4*

Loving FireFox 4 


teamhex said:


> The only thing I dont like about it so far is my add on to give the bookmark bar an extra row doesn't work anymore.



I have a Netbook and I need to save all the screen space I can so a Bookmarks Toolbar is not good for me. Long ago I used the Add-on SiteLauncher it worked well but I just don't need it now, you might want to have a look.

All my regular Bookmarks have a Keyword so they are only ever a few keystokes away.
I did put some Bookmarks on the Bookmarks Toolbar then I went to Customize and dragged the Bookmarks Toolbar Items to the Navigation Toolbar
I hid the Menu and Bookmarks toolbars, the Bookmarks icon has also appeared on the Navigation bar now.



Nanobyte said:


> I use NoScript rather than Adblock.  I don't know how they compare for removing nuisances.  I'm more concerned about all the tracking stuff than the ads.



AdBlock Plus will remove the ads and also rearrange the page, great for people with small screen Netbooks. I get a shock when I go to websites with IE and see ads I never knew existed.
I had NoScript for 2 months but in all honesty it drove me crazy, even when I selected Allow on a site I would still get blocks and have to allow again.

If you want to opt out of AdYieldManager then that's easy, read about it Here and Opt Out Here

Addons I now have:
FlashBlock 
AdBlock Plus
DownThemAll
FlashGot


----------



## teamhex

Nanobyte said:


> I use NoScript rather than Adblock.  I don't know how they compare for removing nuisances.  I'm more concerned about all the tracking stuff than the ads.
> 
> 
> I don't have to use my bookmarks very much.  My home page (self-written) is on my PC so it opens instantly and all my common links (about 30 of them) are on that home page.  A new tab opens with the home page (add-on) so I get my common links right there, every time.



I'm just commenting on the fact that FireFox can be just as fast when using add-ons that block things from loading. Have they really even compared the load times of each browser with  certain add-ons?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Lisa Orkins said:


> Firefox claims itself to be fastest browser available in the market.It has the maximum number of plugins as compared to other well known browsers such as google chrome and Internet Explorer.Plugins are easy to install and recieves updates frequently.


----------



## daveedmiller

Mozilla officially released Firefox, a major update of the net browser open source popular. The new version offers an improved user interface much, & significant performance improvements, strong support for the latest Web standards, & thrilling new features such as built-in support for synchronizing bookmarks & other information from the browser.


----------



## moses8595

I don't like FF4.I am still using FF 3.6...


----------



## concrete

I like that now I can save the password not only when you have entered the site. Tab Candy is another great innovation. Now it is much more pleasant to work in it because it works really fast.

__________________
Online PHP Form builder


----------



## Motorcharge

The speed is a vast improvement over previous versions, but I hate that they've basically copied Chrome. Tabs on top, menus switched to mirror it, ect. Add on management sucks now as well.

Overall I like it, but I'd much rather it look and feel like previous versions with the efficiency improvements.

Also, I dunno if it's a browser issue or an issue on my end, but it seems when I'm running lots of flash dependent shit, like stickam, multiple youtube videos loading, ect I'll shoot up to 100% cpu usage. If I exit FF and use another browser the issue goes away and as soon as I open FF again it comes back til I close FF or restart.


----------



## Dngrsone

It seems like they lost a bunch of plug-ins in the past week.  I have to search them out in Google to get them.


----------



## ktec

Motorcharge said:


> The speed is a vast improvement over previous versions, but I hate that they've basically copied Chrome. Tabs on top, menus switched to mirror it, ect. Add on management sucks now as well.
> 
> Overall I like it, but I'd much rather it look and feel like previous versions with the efficiency improvements.
> 
> Also, I dunno if it's a browser issue or an issue on my end, but it seems when I'm running lots of flash dependent shit, like stickam, multiple youtube videos loading, ect I'll shoot up to 100% cpu usage. If I exit FF and use another browser the issue goes away and as soon as I open FF again it comes back til I close FF or restart.


 you can still make it look like FF3.. I did and I love it.   Just add the Menu Bar


----------



## Motorcharge

ktec said:


> you can still make it look like FF3.. I did and I love it.   Just add the Menu Bar



I did, that's not my complaint. The few appearance issues I have are add-on related.


----------

